# "I didn't do it"



## Becknutt (Jan 3, 2008)

LOL. Ruby is famous for shredding magazines, boxes, etc. and always has the best it wasn't me face. 

"Don't look at me, it was him"







"Now can I have some raisens, please"


----------



## SDShorty (Jan 3, 2008)

Dori after she decided to re-arrange her house, after mommy had cleaned it up all nice.

"What did I do mommy? you just don't know how to do it right"


----------



## 12354somebunny (Jan 4, 2008)

what? me? tearing up the newspaper??? no way!!


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 4, 2008)

*somebunny wrote: *


> what? me? tearing up the newspaper??? no way!!




Hehe "I'm organizing it for you.."


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2008)

This is really FUNNY! They do look so innocent!

MORE!!


----------



## jessmc03 (Jan 5, 2008)

"what do you mean i shouldn't be on top of my cage? I have a great view up here!"








"what do you mean you don't like the presents i left in your bed?"

gabby is the QUEEN on innocent faces! i love this thread!


----------



## Tracey (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 12, 2008)

*'*I'm not on your bed, that's just a lump in the sheets'



*Tracey wrote: *


>


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 13, 2008)

Omg, i'm dying of laughter here! :roflmao:

mouse_chalk wrote:


> *'*I'm not on your bed, that's just a lump in the sheets'
> 
> Â
> 
> ...


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 14, 2008)

"Mom, you wouldn't believe the size of that bunny that jumped in and messed up my cage! I tried to call the police, but I couldn't find it in the Yellow Pages!" :upsidedown:


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 14, 2008)

Haha, Zeke does the same thing with his yellow pages. The poor book is missing half of it's pages now!

--Dawn


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 15, 2008)

*"Lie down....make camoflage..."




Tracey wrote: *


>


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 16, 2008)

*lalena2148 wrote: *


> "Mom, you wouldn't believe the size of that bunny that jumped in and messed up my cage! I tried to call the police, but I couldn't find it in the Yellow Pages!" :upsidedown:




LOL! That cage messing bandit struck over here last night too!


----------



## monklover (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry. I couldn't find the other hay.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 20, 2008)

Why does everyone always blame me???????


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 20, 2008)

OMG rofl!! Is that Scooter???


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeppers......and she did it too!!!!!
*
Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> OMG rofl!! Is that Scooter???


----------



## ZakuraRabbit (Jan 22, 2008)

Aw, I have a lot of these

Radio? What Radio? 




Wha? this is YOUR bed? Then why is it in my room?:shock:




I didn't knock them over I swear! They...tripped.




If you see an angry white mother rabbit I have never seen these babies before. 




So what you're saying is this ISN'T a giant litter box?:shock:




(This isn't a rabbit...but still...my late hamster Temari) No mom, I did not cover my cage in toilet paper. Whatever gives you that idea?


----------



## Blue Dragonfly (Feb 14, 2008)

"I wasn't stealing your chips mum. Honest!"


----------



## b24karrot (Feb 14, 2008)

"What? I was not flailing around while you were trying to give me my critical care. I do not know why you had to make a "Bag of Bubba". Now let me out"


----------



## b24karrot (Feb 14, 2008)

"Mom, I swear I think the bird got out and did this, I was just trying to clean up, you should punish the bird."


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 14, 2008)

*b24karrot wrote: *


> "Mom, I swear I think the bird got out and did this, I was just trying to clean up, you should punish the bird."




OMG!!!!

:scared:

I'd just die if my buns did that, lol!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 14, 2008)

:shock2:

OMG! Look at that mess! haha!

Mine would do it if I let them!


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 16, 2008)

*"Wha mess, Ma? Wahchu talkin'?"*









"*Ma, I haz a partee all bai miy sewlfs."*







*

"I pray yew beweves dat I didn't dew et!"*


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 16, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *"I pray yew beweves dat I didn't dew et!"*




:shock2:

Amy, you're trying to kill me, right?! That has got to be the cutest thing I've ever seen EVER!!!!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 16, 2008)

Awwww Look at the little party furball! he does seem to entertain himself doesn't he Amy? lol


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 16, 2008)

Hehehe. Brodoh Bunnins' is quite the cutie. He gives me that look every night, even though he is bigger, so he can get a craisin .


----------



## Blue Dragonfly (Feb 17, 2008)

I found some more pics of Boof looking guilty.



Boof getting into the shopping.






She doesn't suspect a thing. mwahahaha....!






Oh, ow. Caught!






I swear mum, it wasn't me! Would i lie to you?






My mum was laying on the couch, and had a mug of water on the floor next to her. when she looked down, this is what she found.






You can drink out of a bowl. i'll take the cup thank you very much!






The writing on the mug seems quite appropriate don't you think?


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 17, 2008)

The last picture is SO cute, Blue Dragonfly :biggrin2:!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 17, 2008)

*NOM NOM SLURP NOM NOM*


----------



## trailsend (Feb 22, 2008)

Nope, I didn't just open that new bag of news, or dump that tub of hay... I'm just lying here, relaxing and being cute. I don't know WHO made this mess. Checked the dog lately?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 25, 2008)

"Whaatttt? I didn't do anything...recently..."


----------



## 12354somebunny (Feb 26, 2008)

*LOL!! that's got to be the best I-Didnt-Do-It-Face i've ever seen!!*



*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> "Whaatttt? I didn't do anything...recently..."


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 26, 2008)

LOL! I l agree! that's some innocent I swear look!

He's so adorable!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks 

Macey also swears she didn't do it...but I think she looks a bit guilty.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 4, 2008)

I wasn't on the computer!!!!










I wasn't having a midnight snack of bunny flapjacks!!!!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 8, 2008)

How could you possibly think it was me?


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 9, 2008)

:laugh:



HYSTERICAL!


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 13, 2008)

"Oh, nothing, just checking out the chair rails... why?"


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 13, 2008)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> "Oh, nothing, just checking out the chair rails... why?"


I could have sworn Scone was recently hired as a chair rail inspector! Tell him that Aunt Patti thinks his belly is getting a bit chubby.


----------



## JimD (Apr 18, 2008)

i'll just hang here until it all blows over......
maybe they won't even notice what i did....


----------



## JimD (Apr 18, 2008)

what?!?!


----------



## JimD (Apr 18, 2008)

...tan't see me!!


----------

